# Max catches ~ 65 yarder



## alphadude

Had Max to the beach yesterday morning for a workout. He was nothing short of spectacular (by his standards anyway). He caught a 67 yarder measured by LRF (laser range finder). I haven't had a use for that gadget in exactly 2 years to the day. It feels good to have to put actual effort into ripping discs to my golden retriever on that beach again.

Video is of the prior day...


----------



## Maggie'sVoice

lol AWESOME! He was thinking... is this ever going to come down!?


----------



## alphadude

He's really coming along nicely with the daily workouts as am I. Really having to shake the rust off my right arm, I was terribly out of practice ripping long ones again. It's been 2 years since I did that on a daily basis. 

Now, if I could JUST get him to stop chewing the discs!!! He's getting better with that but he has literally trashed brand new discs after a few catches. He LOVES to bite the rim, ripping it, rendering the disc essentially useless. Once chewed, they won't fly long or straight, and the can also rip his mouth up with sharp edges. I'm ordering a dozen every two weeks!


----------



## KKaren

alphadude said:


> He's really coming along nicely with the daily workouts as am I. Really having to shake the rust off my right arm, I was terribly out of practice ripping long ones again. It's been 2 years since I did that on a daily basis.
> 
> Now, if I could JUST get him to stop chewing the discs!!! He's getting better with that but he has literally trashed brand new discs after a few catches. He LOVES to bite the rim, ripping it, rendering the disc essentially useless. Once chewed, they won't fly long or straight, and the can also rip his mouth up with sharp edges. I'm ordering a dozen every two weeks!


Yeah!! So happy to read this ... Alphadude that's great. I'm a big fan of Max and hey you are keeping the disc folks in business  Love the video, thanks for posting it!


----------



## alphadude

Today was strangely bittersweet. Seems like it was a 'perfect storm' of circumstances. Just the last week or so, something seems to have clicked in Max's head and he has really taken it up another level. Perhaps the increased practice - we've been going every day, has begun to pay off. 

On Saturday, I shot the video above.

Sunday, he was even better, and caught one that caused me to break out Axl's old LRF that had laid unused in his disc duffel bag for exactly 2 years to the day. Turns out his longest catch yesterday was 67 yards. I was definitely surprised and impressed. I also noticed that I had become quite rusty with my technique since I had not tried to rip any that far for a long time. 

Last night, I was bored and decided to watch a few vids by the Canadian 'disc athlete' on YT and start to refocus on my 'mechanics'. 

Today when Max and I got there, there was a very brisk tail wind blowing straight down the beach. I decided not to video with the phone in my left hand, and just concentrate on my footwork and making sure hips, core, and shoulders were working in unison to rip the discs for max power and distance. 

I broke out several brand new discs and the results were stunning and immediate. I was ripping them long, straight and very far thanks to the brisk tail wind. It felt great to be going max effort again, and the little bugger chased down, and caught the first one, which was right around 80 yards or so! I was like holy crap, that had to be a fluke, or just dumb luck - a blind squirrel finds a nut every so often etc. 

I then ripped 5 more in a row, in the 75-85 yard range and he caught every one of them. 

The next one was ripped a little low, maybe 8' off the ground - a screaming line drive (just as far) but he couldn't catch up to it. 

I decided to increase the release angle a few degrees and I launched one maybe 20' high, that apparently caught a timely gust and it just kept sailing. Because it had much more hang time, he was able to run it down and catch it right in stride, easy as pie. 

I was STUNNED - it was definitely Axl distance for SURE - it felt surreal! Right then and there, I walked down the beach to where his foot prints were, (they were the furthest by a lot) and set up a log as a marker. Walked back and measured it from the throw line with the LRF - 91 yards!!! I repeated the measurement 5 times...no doubt.

It was right at that moment that an overwhelming wave of sadness swept over me. I realized that at a week short of 21 months old, Ax had never even come CLOSE to doing that. Obviously, I don't doubt for a second, that he COULD have, considering he could have beaten Max in a footrace (running backwards), but he hadn't because of the substandard discs we were using back then. At a similar age we were maxing out @ around 60 maybe 65 yards.

Perhaps it is indeed possible to catch lightening in a bottle twice....

Pics:

Looking down range at the stump in the distance

Max standing next to the marker stump 

Looking backwards from the stump to the throw line right where those people are walking.


----------



## rabernet

This just brings joy to my heart! What a happy boy Max is! I see many years of fun for the two of you!


----------



## Ivyacres

AD,
I bet Max was as happy as you. There's a fantastic bond growing with each throw and yes, I believe we can 'catch lightening in a bottle twice' as you put it.


----------



## alphadude

Robin, at some point I'm going to need to pick your brain regarding dock diving. I think Max may turn out to be a two sport athlete...


----------



## puddles everywhere

That is so awesome... I can't even launch anything that far!! We are headed to Little Rock soon to check out Dock Diving too, it just looks like fun. As hot as it is down her I can't believe I have to drive 2 hrs to another state to find someone that does dock diving. Good luck, hope you enjoy!!


----------



## alphadude

Ivyacres said:


> AD,
> I bet Max was as happy as you. There's a fantastic bond growing with each throw and yes, I believe we can 'catch lightening in a bottle twice' as you put it.


He seems to be super into it all of a sudden. It's become fun again to leave work and know I'll be heading to the beach for disc practice.


----------



## murphy1

I'm so happy for you! I'll bet Ax is whispering in his ear "run run you can do it"!


----------



## murphy1

I'm so happy for you. I bet Ax is whispering in his ear "run run you can do it"!


----------



## alphadude

murphy1 said:


> I'm so happy for you. I bet Ax is whispering in his ear "run run you can do it"!


I wish Ax would whisper in his ear "run faster and *don't chew the discs*"!!


----------



## alphadude

Got some video of Max in action this afternoon. Winds were not as favorable and blowing in the opposite direction today but at a 45 degree angle off the water and across the beach. He caught a bunch in the 80 yard range. Practice ended a bit early when he rendered all 4 discs incapable of long flights. I have to break him of that habit, because when I do, I can graduate him to Heros that have about 5 extra yards in them over the Hyperflight comp standards we are currently using because they are somewhat more durable.

After that, I have a box of a dozen brand new custom lightweight Innova Condors that are EXTREMELY rare. They are not canine discs at all, but old school (circa mid 90's disc golf drivers). These were Axl's disc of choice capable of 100+ yard flights and the only discs we used for the last 2 years of his life. He did his most extraordinary work with them. It literally took me years to track them down and this new order was delivered about a month prior to him being diagnosed with hemangio. I used to lament all the time that we never got to use them. Perhaps, they will be used someday afterall...

Disclaimer: There IS an excited 'f-bomb' in the video, so if that offends anyone, don't view, or mute the sound. lol






Pic of Max getting some airtime.


----------



## murphy1

He must sleep well,,,,,talk about exercise!


----------



## alphadude

murphy1 said:


> He must sleep well,,,,,talk about exercise!


Indeed he does sleep quite soundly. Burning all that energy leaves little left for bad behavior. Used exactly the same strategy with his predecessor to great success.


----------



## alphadude

Video shot earlier of Max doing the disc thing...


----------



## Wendy427

Max is looking great! Loved the slo-mo moment!


----------



## alphadude

Wendy427 said:


> Max is looking great! Loved the slo-mo moment!


TY. Was feeling creative last night. That particular rip was shorter than the rest because Max had already damaged the rim of the orange disc. Because of that, it took a curving flight pattern and I was impressed he caught it with a last second, athletic twisting move in the air. He actually landed rather awkwardly...


----------



## alphadude

Max's latest earlier tonight.


----------

